# what is this ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

and what should i do ? MS just updated my browser without my permission. now i have to reset things to how i like them, or how they should be.

it says security, and then internet security. what is the difference ?


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

That is Norton/Lifelock "internet Security" or "360." It is a third-party virus protection software program. Usually when you buy a computer it will be pre-installed for 1 year of service, then you pay like $50 yearly to continue after that. Another popular pre-install is McAfee.

The settings are probably set for "automatic update" which would be good for you. Your browser, I assume "Edge," probably has the Norton extension added to it, but it should not affect your browser in any way. The green "Security" icon you are asking about i believe will block incoming attacks, pop-ups, scan downloaded files for trojans, etc with the default settings. The "Internet Security" icon to the right that is still greyscaled I believe would take it farther when you are on websites and might slow your processes down, but I can't remember the specific settings as I am not on my computer to revisit mine.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx. yes, Edge. Norton from Xfinity.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It's Norton as said above and it is Browser extensions which I choose not to enable.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what about "banking protection" ? i use paypal now&then, and sometimes i use my credit card online.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> It's Norton as said above and it is Browser extensions which I choose not to enable.


thanx. please excuse my ignorance, but what are browser extensions ? i know what it implies. but i also know that "implying" isn't always what it really means.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Extensions add something or improve a browser function. To my way of thinking it duplicates functions that already exist warning you of bad sites and protecting you from fake login sites.


I am very particular about not clicking on email links that reputedly go to my bank or PayPal account. If you use common sense you don't need the addon.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Get rid of Norton. All of it.
Installing Norton is like pouring concrete into your computer.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Deja-vue said:


> Get rid of Norton. All of it.
> Installing Norton is like pouring concrete into your computer.


until this, i have had no issues with it. and its free.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

With due respect, @Fix'n it, free doesn't always mean better. I get machines in my Lab all the Time, having Norton running and are completely infested with Viruses, Spyware, Browser add-ons.
Some Folks are paying their Internet Service providers a $5.99 "Security coverage" without even knowing it.
(Norton)
LOL!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

free usually means "not better" . i will have my wife get out the bill to check for a charge, thanx.

so. what would be a "bang for buck" product ? please keep in mind that i am not much tech savy. and not an advanced internet user.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. i am on an older'ish decktop.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Most of my customer's computers are getting the free version of Avast or Bitdefender.
They sometimes nag you about upgrading to the full version, but that can be easily ignored.
Stay away from:

Norton.
McAfee
AVG

If you prefer to pay for Antivirus program, get:
Eset NOD32
Kaspersky
These are very lightweight programs and won't slow down your computer.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, i have the Bitdefender free window open. do i just download it, then
uninstall norrton ?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You may download but you should remove norton before you install any other AV program.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Deja-vue said:


> With due respect, @Fix'n it, free doesn't always mean better. I get machines in my Lab all the Time, having Norton running and are completely infested with Viruses, Spyware, Browser add-ons.
> Some Folks are paying their Internet Service providers a $5.99 "Security coverage" without even knowing it.
> (Norton)
> LOL!


Say what! We have Spectrum up&down as ISP is there a line on the bill detailing this?


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Because Norton is hard to get rid of (many are; they want cash flow), look at this:

https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/v60392881

Choose option to NOT Reinstall.

Microsoft also offers 
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5201
for older machines.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Here's Norton's description of Banking Protection: https://support.norton.com/sp/en/au/home/current/solutions/v131585157

Your Norton dashboard is likely "complaining" that you are not using Banking Protection in Microsoft Edge



What browser do you usually use?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Edge exclusively


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

If you're not having any issues, I suggest leave everything as is. Just make sure Norton is running regularly scheduled virus scans and is updating it's virus database on a regular basis.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

adamz said:


> If you're not having any issues, I suggest leave everything as is. Just make sure Norton is running regularly scheduled virus scans and is updating it's virus database on a regular basis.


none, that i know of. i am a tech tard, i am afraid to do anything for fear of making it worse. its "cut & dried" for those that know, for me its anything but.


----------

